# Best Value Multimedia player



## mozzer (20 Nov 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking for advice on the best value multimedia player for sale. I have a budget of about €150.

I was looking at this one, anybody have one? What do you think?


----------



## z105 (20 Nov 2008)

> What do you think?



I think the one in the link you gave us is retailing at €209.00 plus delivery.


----------



## briancbyrne (20 Nov 2008)

www.ibood.com often have deals on m/media players - keep an eye out there


----------



## TarfHead (20 Nov 2008)

There was an ad. in the weekend papers for PC World or Currys.
They were advertising a 500 Gb unit for, IIRC, €170.


----------



## briancbyrne (21 Nov 2008)

TarfHead said:


> There was an ad. in the weekend papers for PC World or Currys.
> They were advertising a 500 Gb unit for, IIRC, €170.


 
was this a multimedia player or a simple external hard drive?? - seems a great price


----------



## TarfHead (21 Nov 2008)

Media player.

Also, Reads of Nassau Street are running a radio ad, including a claim that they're the cheapest for multi media hard drives.


----------



## spfeno (21 Nov 2008)

mozzer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for advice on the best value multimedia player for sale. I have a budget of about €150.
> 
> I was looking at this one, anybody have one? What do you think?


 

DO NOT GET THIS PLAYER - I got it from Pixmania and everything was wrong with it.  Sent it back registered post and they refunded me OK but I'm still waiting the €44 registerd post back to France (three moinths ago).

Got the IOMEGA 500GB player then from Peats and its great.  Have four folders set up on it - MOVIES, KIDS MOVIES, HOME MOVIES & PHOTOS.  It's the same player as advertised in PC World/Currys in one of the previous posts here/  I bought it for €170 - the Currys price was €160 I think.

The lesson I learned was to stick with the name you know (IOMEGA) as all of the other ones on Pixmania are unknown to me 

Great XMAS pressie from the wife (or for the wife ) !!


----------



## MB05 (22 Nov 2008)

Maplins have one in their Christmas catalogue for about €133 ( I can't remember the exact price.  It's an INOi 500GB Media Player v2.0.  Details of the Media Player are on their UK website.


----------



## mozzer (23 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the replies folks,

I think I'll look into the IOMEGA with Peats.


----------



## guzzler (25 Nov 2008)

Hi People,

Was looking into this for "my" Christmas present.  Has anybody got or heard of this Conceptronic 1 TB Multi Media Player, it is on the Komplett website for 209+ . It has a network connection on it, which appeals to me.

Can anyone tell me what you can do with these devices better than connecting an old laptop to the TV.  I, myself would sometimes have to travel to places where I can't understand anything on the box, would I be able to carry this around easily enough?
Also, with the folders, will it keep the menus from the dvds you copy to it, and is the copying a simple, copy and paste option.  

Sorry for all the questions and thanks for any advice


----------



## nacho_libre (25 Nov 2008)

Hi there, 
A friend of mine recently bought a similar version to this:

[broken link removed]

It was more expensive (well over 100euro) but it was wireless, so it 
connects to all pc's, laptops etc around the house. He is quite happy 
with it but said it is not simply plug and play. It needs a bit of work to 
configure and stuff. If your a bit of a techie it might be a good buy. 

The wired one seems pretty straight forward.

Also, I have had a very bad experience with pixmania before and would 
never purchase from them again. It was a faulty product that I sent back 
at my own expense. They sent it back to me still faulty and then failed to 
respond to any of my emails from then on. I will never go near them again, 
regardless how good a deal they offer. 




mozzer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for advice on the best value multimedia player for sale. I have a budget of about €150.
> 
> I was looking at this one, anybody have one? What do you think?


----------



## theresa1 (26 Nov 2008)

Can any handle x264?


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Nov 2008)

AFAIK, no.

If you're near an Aldi store,  — combined with this (or any other standard external HDD) — looks like a very good deal and has the advantage of doing all sorts of other neat tricks, too — and it comes with a set of 2.1 speakers and a three-year warranty. More spec [broken link removed]. The only disadvantage I can see is that it doesn't have HDMI output — but if you're watching mostly DivX video files that's hardly an issue.


----------



## EmmaH (3 Dec 2008)

I've had the Iomega 500GB for about 6 months. Haven't had a problem with it.


----------

